# For those with shooting range experience ..........



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

................................................................​
This is an exciting opportunity for an outgoing, self-motivated individual to serve as the manager of the Pace Shooting Range for the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.

This is an Other Personal Service (OPS) position with no benefits.

*Duties and Responsibilities*

This position is responsible for the daily operations and oversight of the Pace Shooting Range. The Range Manager will be responsible for supervision of up to one part-time Range Assistant. The Range Manager will be expected to handle all aspects of range operation including, but not limited to, collection of fee’s, maintaining accurate records, providing superior customer service, supervising range activity, and providing a safe and well maintained atmosphere for range users. Duties will also include overseeing and assisting in grounds maintenance. The Range Manager will handle the daily opening and closing of the range and be required to work weekends.

Tasks include:
*▪* Manages a safe, clean well organized shooting range
*▪* Confers with governing body, and other gun clubs, organizations and associations to arrange competitive shooting meets.
*▪* Publicizes events and club facilities to acquaint public with sport.
*▪* Informs public of upcoming events through website, facebook and twitter
*▪* Purchases ammunition, and supplies.
*▪* Tracks inventory and sells ammunition and supplies.
*▪* Coordinates events to determine eligible participants, type of competition, and time meet is held.
*▪* Keeps records of income, expenditures and daily users
*▪* Enforces safety rules and regulations.
*▪* Directs maintenance crew activities, such as placing shooting targets in designated area, repairing targets, keeping yards and grounds clean and performing landscaping.
*▪* Assists in maintenance where needed
*▪* May instruct patrons on the safe use of firearms
*▪* May instruct patrons on hunter safety certification
*▪* May repair skeet and trap-bird throwing machines 



..........................................................
​Here is a link to the job listing:


https://jobs.myflorida.com/viewjob.html?erjob=499015&eresc=ERNOTIFY


You will have to register with MyFlorida dot com and probably fill out an online resume so they have some idea of the type of work for which you are qualified.​


----------

